# Illawarra Brewers Union



## sah (2/1/07)

This is a note for Illawarra Brewers Union members and non-members who live in the area and are interested in joining us.

AHB have been kind enough to provide a subforum here for our use. We're going to retire the iphorum and old Yahoo group.

To access this forum you need to register. Please send a private message to Ray_Mills (currently on a fishing holiday) or PostModern asking to register for the IBUs.

Happy Brewing.
Scott


----------



## PostModern (16/5/08)

Bumping this thread to see if there are any brewers in the Illawarra we haven't found yet. All kinds of brewers are more than welcome, and we've been known to take the odd Far South Coaster under our wing as well. Well, Ian's not all _that_ odd once you get to know the big fella.

As per Scott's post, send Ray_Mills or myself a PM if you'd like to join the IBU forum and we'll take it from there.

Regards,
Rob.


----------



## /// (31/5/08)

Just a bump for any Southerners not aware we are alive ....


----------



## NME69 (31/5/08)

PostModern said:


> Bumping this thread to see if there are any brewers in the Illawarra we haven't found yet. All kinds of brewers are more than welcome, and we've been known to take the odd Far South Coaster under our wing as well. Well, Ian's not all _that_ odd once you get to know the big fella.
> 
> As per Scott's post, send Ray_Mills or myself a PM if you'd like to join the IBU forum and we'll take it from there.
> 
> ...



Good to here that there are brewers in the gong (particualy assosiations)  
I'd love to be able to join your union and also have other people interested in joining the club too

ps. Scotty told me I had to send a pic of myself in budgie smuglers as part of an initiation process the prob with is I've burnt my pair as an offering in an occult ritual last week. The only thing I have left is a pair of Borats mankini, is that alright? :unsure:


----------



## /// (31/5/08)

NME69 said:


> Good to here that there are brewers in the gong (particualy assosiations)
> I'd love to be able to join your union and also have other people interested in joining the club too
> 
> ps. Scotty told me I had to send a pic of myself in budgie smuglers as part of an initiation process the prob with is I've burnt my pair as an offering in an occult ritual last week. The only thing I have left is a pair of Borats mankini, is that alright? :unsure:



Most important, and in a very Wollongong way, is the factional basis of the IBU's. We take our factions seriously, I'm a WOG (Woonona Order of Grain), theres BOG's (those Bulli reprobates), TOG's (well, Towardgi has alot to answer for), WAPM's (West Albion Park Massif) and THEBAGMAN (Tuross Heads Extract Brewers, All Grain Mashers Ad Nauseum). We sort out our differences via Jelly Wrestling and Ro-Sham-Bo, stack branches and enjoy corruption ...

I 'spose we can welcome the Mankini, welcome to the Dark Side of the Mash!

Scotty


----------



## Cortez The Killer (8/8/08)

Just a BUMP for this thread 

The IBU's are still alive and well and looking for new members / brewers in the Illawarra region to deflower 

Please PM PostModern or Ray_Mills to join up and have access to the IBU sub-forum here on AHB

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/11/08)

Wait for it .... wait for it....

BUMP!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/2/09)

And again :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/1/10)

New year and another bump!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (23/3/11)

Well Big Ray Day is almost upon us so it's time for an IBU style BUMP! :icon_chickcheers: 

The Facebook page reads like this:

_Big Ray's Big Brew Day is the high point of the IBU brew-turgical year. It coincides with the celebration of the AHA Big Brew Day.

AHA Big Brew is a celebration of Homebrew Day (May 7th). Each year homebrewers around the world invite family and friends to their brewing site on the first Saturday in May to celebrate the holiday. Everyone is encouraged to help out with the brew, enjoy the fun and immerse themselves in all things b...(tharr be more)eery.

Big Ray Day takes it one step further; inviting all IBUs to bring their brewing gear and brew beer at Ray's place to the years prescribed recipes. Last year over 13,000 gallons worldwide were made!

This year these are, "Must Be the Season of the Wit", and "Burton East India Pale Ale".

Big Ray Day is not all about brewing. It's a celebration of Beer and Food.

For those who haven't attended an IBU event here is the general run down:

1) Brewers of all shapes and sizes congregate bringing with them bottles, kegs or cubes of their beery exploits seeking tips, feedback and beery knowledge.

2) Also in tow they bring their latest culinary delights to astound and mesmerise fellow participants.

3) The event is usually fancy dress, so a humorous beer t-shirt is a must. If unavailable a knotted hanky and gumboots are a bare minimum.

4) Much beer and food is consumed and much conversation forgotten.

5) A great day is had by all, though the next may not be as palatable...

Brewers of all walks of life are invited and welcomed! as are non-brewers (who are given the moniker "non-brewers"), the only condition of entry being an interest in all things beery.

Prost!_

So any Illawarra Brethren who have not been welcomed into the fold here's a great oppotunity to meet the IBUs 

For admission into the hidden AHB sub forum please PM Ray_Mills or myself. PostModern doesn't swing past as much as he used to.

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/8/11)

And now its time for an ever popular IBU type bump!

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (16/10/12)

Well 2012 has almost passed us by so.......

BUMP!!! :super: 

Any one in greater Illawarra area looking to enhance their beery experience PM me for details

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/2/13)

An Illawarra Brewers Union Beer Fest is almost upon us!

So it's time for an irreverend IBU type bump! :drinks:

Just a reminder that, while the IBUs are Wollongong centric, members come from far and wide eg the South Coast and the Southern Highlands

Those wanting access PM me

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/2/14)

With an IBU beer fest slated for this weekend it's about time for a bump. 

PM me for details. 

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (24/3/15)

Bump to prove the IBU's are still alive and well and brewing beer with gusto!

The IBU's have a hidden sub forum here on AHB for their shenanigans.

PM me for details.

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (23/6/17)

Fellas 

With the new forum roll out some of the IBU's have lost access to the forum.

If that is you, please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## David Da Silva (21/12/20)

I live in Shell Cove, and would like to join the Illawarra Brewers Union. How do I do this?
My profile name on Aussie home Brewer is: David Da Silva
Kind regards
David


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/12/20)

Leave it with me

Cheers


----------

